# 1968 Schwinn Stingray Fair Lady



## miller32 (Nov 17, 2011)

Picked this up today.  Super clean little bike.  I do not know anything about the Stingrays (girls or boys) bikes...but this one was too nice to pass up.  I believe it is a 1968.  It says that on the hub.  All original....as far as I can tell.  The color is purple (violet???)...and it seems the only thing missing is the front fender.  If anyone knows anything about the bike (wrong or right) by looking at the pictures....please let me know.  Thanks.....


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 17, 2011)

*Not sure about the seat and its missing the front fender*

My 68 fairlady has a silver glittle seat so I am not sure when they went to the flowered seat. Yours is missing the fornt fender though. Cool little bike.


----------



## miller32 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Question*

Would this color be considered purple or violet? 

Also....is this the front fender I would need??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-BIC...022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19caa367fe


----------



## pitch55 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pretty great post. This is the first time I heard about a muscle vehicle... Thanks for that info.


----------

